
Facebook knock knock joke fail: Steve hijacked by Tim and David prank - neeharc
http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/21/mans-attempt-to-tell-knock-knock-joke-on-facebook-fails-epically-3851491/
======
quantumpotato_
Full text (sans photo of knock knock joke): Use ← → keys to One man’s (feeble)
attempt at entertaining his Facebook friends with a ‘knock knock’ joke went
badly wrong after two of his mates hijacked it – with hilarious consequences.

The unsuspecting user, known only as Steve (for security reasons), sought to
delight the world with one of the oldest jokes in the history of the ‘knock
knock’ tradition.

But, unbeknownst to him two of Steve’s ‘friends’, David and Tim, turned out to
be far funnier than he was – taking control of the post to turn it into one of
the most convoluted (but staggeringly funny) episodes to play out on the
social network.

A combination of the ridiculous and off-the cuff storyline, and Steve’s
increasing incredulity, combine to make it one of the best Facebook pranks
we’ve seen in a long time.

Steve’s experience, which can be relived in its entirety below (complete with
some choice language – you’ve been warned), is a lesson to us all… Don’t tell
‘knock knock’ jokes on Facebook.

..really? You thought hackers would be interested in this?

